# Using Canon 70-300 L without a tripod collar



## bitm2007 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi again

I'm about to purchase the Canon 70-300mm L, but am not sure if the optional tripod collar will be of much benefit to me.

I will using the lens exclusively on a tripod for landscapes. I understand that the lens will be better balanced when used with a collar, but doubt this would be a major issue then shooting static subjects. I am however concerned about the strain that an unsupported 1050g lens will put on my 5D Mark 2's lens mounts. Does anybody else use this lens on a tripod supported solely by the lens mount ?. If so have you had any issues in this regard ?.


----------



## viggen61 (Aug 25, 2013)

I would definitely use the collar. I have a 100-400, and can't imagine trying to lock down a ballhead with something that heavy sticking so far out. I'm sure the 5DII mounts can handle the weight, but the whole rig will be a lot more stable supported by the collar.


----------



## CTJohn (Aug 25, 2013)

I have the lens and use it with my 7D and 6D on a Manfrotto ball head with no collar. Because this lens is so compact it works fine without the collar (although shame on Canon for not including a collar with an L tele lens!)


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 25, 2013)

I would have no concerns about the ability of the EF mount to handle 1000 grams, especially the 70-300L which exerts less relative torque due to its short length. 

However the practicality of using it on a tripod is another issue altogether. For exclusive tripod work I'd get the collar.


----------



## candyman (Aug 25, 2013)

I am using the 70-300L since late 2011 without the collar. Mostly handholding for sports shooting. But...since one month I own the collar. It is a real good addition when using it with a tripod - and monopod! - on a camera with battery grip. Much, much better balance. And, handholding now gives extra support in stability as well (although the lens is not that heavy)
I should have bought it earlier. 
I also bought the collar for the 100L. Also great addition when mounting it to a tripod for macro shooting. Well balanced with a camera that is using a batterygrip


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 25, 2013)

Get the collar. Balance is much better, meaning positioning is easier and more stable, and it's easy to switch from landscape to portrait orientation. 

You could consider the Vello ring instead, for 1/3 the cost of the OEM.


----------



## CTJohn (Aug 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Get the collar. Balance is much better, meaning positioning is easier and more stable, and it's easy to switch from landscape to portrait orientation.
> 
> You could consider the Vello ring instead, for 1/3 the cost of the OEM.


I can't find the Vello ring C anywhere and I think that's the one for this lens, isn't it?


----------



## pwp (Aug 25, 2013)

It's a simple matter. Don't even think about it. Get the collar. 
Stability, balance, strain on the lens mount, not to mention ease of use for your stated purpose makes it a 100% no-brainer. 

You'll completely understand why after your very first shoot with the new lens.

-PW


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 25, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > You could consider the Vello ring instead, for 1/3 the cost of the OEM.
> ...



Apologies - you're right, they only make A and D (was thinking of the ring for the 70-200/4). Looks like there is one from Fotodiox and a bunch of cheapo ones on Amazon. 

Personally, I got the Canon ring.


----------



## CTJohn (Aug 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> CTJohn said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## bitm2007 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for your reply's guy's

The Fotodiox collar isn't available on Amazon UK or Ebay etc here in the UK. Has anyone tried the Maxsima version ? It's generally gets good reviews on Amazon ?. Although a couple of reviews mention that 'It was too tight to clamp it together to hold the lens'


----------



## kirkcha (Aug 25, 2013)

I have been using this lens for about a month and recently went on a trip and used extensively for landscape. Shot some long exposures without the collar. While it was manageable I think some of my images could have been sharper (slight shake), I will be purchasing a collar.


----------



## Ruined (Aug 25, 2013)

I read in one of the reviews for this lens that the official Canon collar was not manufactured as well as some of the other Canon tripod collars, specifically with the complaint that you can hear and feel metal rubbing on metal when moving the lens. Has this been corrected in later runs?


----------



## candyman (Aug 25, 2013)

Ruined said:


> I read in one of the reviews for this lens that the official Canon collar was not manufactured as well as some of the other Canon tripod collars, specifically with the complaint that you can hear and feel metal rubbing on metal when moving the lens. Has this been corrected in later runs?




That may be because the inner part of the ring is different manufactured from for example the Ring B (70-200)
That latter is more advanced and rotating softer. It does not bother me that the Ring C (70-300L) makes just a little bit more noise. I don't use it in situations where even a little noise is not allowed. And I don't think it will chase birds away.


----------



## brad-man (Aug 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Get the collar. Balance is much better, meaning positioning is easier and more stable, and it's easy to switch from landscape to portrait orientation.



+1 I live near the beach and when the lens is hanging out there unbalanced, the wind will rock your world 
I certainly would buy a third party collar though.


----------



## bitm2007 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Guy's

Thanks for your advise. Just received a 10% off discount code from WEX Photographic (the online retailer of the year since 2002 here in the UK). Will be putting the saving on the 70-300mm L, towards a tripod collar.


----------



## mwh1964 (Aug 25, 2013)

Got the lens and the Canon collar. Never any regrets.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 25, 2013)

There is nothing more frustrating than a shaky and poorly balanced setup. At least get a decent 3rd party ring and use it. I bought one for my 70-200mm f/4L as well. You can't compare a 100-400L with the 70-300, its not as heavy or as long. That's why a ring is included with the 100-400, its needed.


----------



## bitm2007 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi Guy's

The lens arrived today. It is front heavy but not as much as I feared it might be. Have tested it on a tripod without a collar in bright still conditions today and am pleased with the image quality. Expect the genuine Canon collar, that arrives tomorrow will be beneficial in more testing conditions however.

The biggest surprise was the color. I was expecting white, it's about 15 to 20% grey. I was initially worried, but have done some research and seems to be normal.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 29, 2013)

bitm2007 said:


> Hi Guy's
> 
> The lens arrived today. It is front heavy but not as much as I feared it might be. Have tested it on a tripod without a collar in bright still conditions today and am pleased with the image quality. Expect the genuine Canon collar, that arrives tomorrow will be beneficial in more testing conditions however.
> 
> The biggest surprise was the color. I was expecting white, it's about 15 to 20% grey. I was initially worried, but have done some research and seems to be normal.



It's actually whiter than the older white lenses. The MkII superteles, MkIII extenders and the 70-300L have the 'new' white paint, less beige than the old one.


----------

